# Umfrage an die Ladies/Mädels/Damen/Frauen: Fahrt ihr Lady-bikes oder  Unisex- bzw. Herren-bikes?



## maddin2306 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich (männlich, 37 Jahre) würde mal interessieren, wer von euch Frauen (am besten mit Größenangabe) welches bike fährt. 
Folgender Hintergrund: Meine Frau (1,75m, lange Beine) hatte bis jetzt ein MTB, bei welchem die Rahmen-Geometrie nicht zu ihr passte. Nun möchte sie eigentlich kein MTB mehr, sondern eher was in Richtung Cross/Trekking :-( Eingentlich wollte ich ihr ja das mountainbiken näherbringen...


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

Was genau passt ihr denn nicht an der Rahmengeometrie? Was für ein Rad ist es denn?
Mit 175 cm und dazu noch langen Beinen (Schrittlänge?) sollte sie eigentlich mit den gängigen Unisex-Modellen und -Rahmengrößen kein Problem haben. Damenmodelle halte ich eher für sinnvoll bei sehr kleinen Personen, da es hier bisweilen kleinere Rahmengrößen gibt als bei den Unisex-Rahmen (oder wenn frau auf rosa Blümchen steht).
Bei unpassender Rahmengeometrie hilft sowieso ein Vergleich unterschiedlicher Hersteller mehr als ein Vergleich Herren- zu Damenmodelle. Da gibt es von Hersteller zu Hersteller die unterschiedlichsten Geometrie-Ansätze. Manche machen sehr kurze Oberrohre, die nächsten sehr lange Kettenstreben, etc, etc...

Allerdings hört sich das für mich auch eher an, als hätte deine Frau grundsätzlich eher kein Interesse am Mountainbiken? Ansonsten würde sie doch ein anderes Mountainbike haben wollen, und nicht einen ganz anderen Radtypus? In dem Fall würde dir die Umfrage hier noch viel weniger bringen 
Oder ist ihr jetziges Mtb einfach so grundverkehrt, dass es ihr komplett den Spaß verdirbt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Februar 2014)

1,62m groß, Specialized Stumpjumper in Größe S --> kein spezielles Damenmodell.

Ich frag mich allerdings, wie das dir bzw. deiner Frau weiterhilft, da jeder Körpers anders ist und jede Frau ein anderes Empfinden hat. Je nach Können und Erfahrung und damit verbunden dem Einsatzgebiet kann ein Bike für eine Frau perfekt passend sein, während es für eine andere absolut nicht in Frage kommt. Insbesondere ohne Erfahrung fühlt frau sich auch auf Bikes wohl, die sich hinterher als zu groß/klein herausstellen. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.
Sinnvoller wäre also vielleicht, bei euch in der Umgebung Möglichkeiten für Probefahrten auf anderen Bikes zu suchen (Händler, Freunde, andere User in eurer Nähe), um zu schauen, ob sich nicht ein Bike mit zu ihr passender Geo findet. Das könnte sie eher auf den Geschmack bringen, als ein MTB, das nicht zu ihr passt. (Warum hat sie das überhaupt, wenn ich fragen darf?)


----------



## maddin2306 (27. Februar 2014)

@skylla: Ist ein no-name-bike über ebay gekauft. Ohne Probefahrt usw. Vom fahren bekommt sie Rücken- bzw. Nackenschmerzen. 

WarriorPrincess: Weil ich denke, dass bei ihrer Körpergröße ein Ladybike vermutlich nicht sein muss...


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

du willst Hilfe, bringst aber keine Infos rüber  Wie soll man dir da helfen?

- Warum bekommt sie Rückenschmerzen? Hast du schon mal auf ihre Sitzhaltung auf dem Rad geachtet? Ist der Rahmen zu lang, zu kurz, der Lenker zu tief, zu hoch, der Sattel falsch eingestellt, etc? Oder ist sie gar einfach sehr untrainiert und du hast sie gleich auf 50km Ausfahrten über Stock und Stein mitgeschleift?
- Hast du es schon mit "passend umbauen" des bestehenden Rades probiert, also Vorbau/Sattel/Lenker anpassen?
- Was hat das jetzige Rad für Geometriedaten (Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohrlänge z.B.)? (Wenn keine Infos zum No-Name Rahmen vorhanden, dann war das erstens leider doof, sowas zu kaufen, und zweitens kann man das auch am Rad mit einem Meterstab nachmessen)

Und nochmal die wichtigste aller Fragen: willst du, dass sie biked, oder will sie das?
Wenn sie nicht will und keinen Spaß dran hat, dann lass es einfach, das ist Geldverschwendung und nervt am Ende eher euch beide. Man kann in einer Partnerschaft auch glücklich sein, ohne dasselbe Hobby zu haben


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Februar 2014)

maddin2306 schrieb:


> @skylla: Ist ein no-name-bike über ebay gekauft. Ohne Probefahrt usw. Vom fahren bekommt sie Rücken- bzw. Nackenschmerzen.
> 
> WarriorPrincess: Weil ich denke, dass bei ihrer Körpergröße ein Ladybike vermutlich nicht sein muss...



Mach ein Foto (seitlich) von deiner Frau, wie sie auf dem Fahrrad sitzt. Das würde wohl ziemlich helfen. Wie sylla sagt - entweder passt das Rad gar nicht oder sie braucht mehr Kondition/Kraft.  Es klingt erst mal als ob sie entweder keine Lust hat off-road zu fahren, oder das Rad passt schlecht (womöglich zu gross - Oberrohr zu lang)  aber  175 ist schon nicht klein. Ein Foto wäre gut.


----------



## Feuerpferdle (27. Februar 2014)

Dem bereits gesagten schließe ich mich an. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass bei mir das passende MTB-Bike den Durchbruch gebracht hat. Begonnen hab ich mit einem Giant-Bike, das ich geschenkt bekam - es war zu groß und ich hatte Balanceschwierigkeiten. Dennoch hat mir das Biken Spaß gemacht. Und das wollte ich wissen, bevor ich Geld in ein neues investiere. 
Und dann hab ich mich bei meinem Fahrradhändler beraten lassen. Und mit einem prüfenden Blick auf mich und meine 170 cm Größe hat er mir gesagt, ein Damen-MTB sei nicht notwendig und mir das Stevens Stoke empfohlen. Und mich gründlich Probefahren lassen. Und mir auch gesagt, ich könne innerhalb der ersten vier Wochen nach Kauf Vorbau und Sattel austauschen lassen, wenn ich nicht klar komme.
Den Vorbau hab ich nach einer Woche ausgetauscht. Und seit ich mir einen gekröpften Lenker und ergonomische Griffe gegönnt habe, passt mein Bike perfekt. Und siehe da, schlagartig hab ich Balance. 
Wichtig ist die Sitzhaltung, damit Touren Spaß machen. Und Deine Frau sollte auch Spaß am Moutainbiken haben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2014)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, aber wenns hilft:
161 cm gesamt, Schrittlänge 74 cm, d.h. auch eher lange Beine und kürzerer Oberkörper.
Merida Ninety-Six Racefully mit 40 cm Sitzrohrlänge und 57 cm Oberrohrlänge (waagrecht), "Herrenmodell". Den 100er Vorbau nach Jahren gegen einen 80er getauscht, die recht gestreckte Sitzposition war irgendwann "ungewohnt", da meistens AM oder Enduro gefahren wird.
Merida One-Forty, AM mit 37,5 cm Sitzrohrlänge und 54 cm Oberrohrlänge, "Herrenmodell", 40er Vorbau. An der Geometrie nichts geändert.
Der Rest sind Maßanfertigungen, die jedoch von der Geometrie her dem One-Forty recht nahe sind. Bei mehr Federweg bevorzuge ich 37,5 cm Sitzrohrlänge, kurze Oberrohre, d.h. waagrecht gemessen so 50-51 cm in Verbindung mit kurzen Vorbauten für eine recht aufrechte Sitzposition (mein Männe murmelt dann immer was von "Hollandrad"), sowie kurze Kettenstreben für die Wendigkeit. Ist dem Vortrieb natürlich abträglich, aber wenn ich mal schnell bergauf fahren will oder ne längere Runde ansteht, hab ich ja das Racefully.

Wenn ich 175 cm Körperlänge hätte, würde ich Luftsprünge vor Freude machen. Die Auswahl an Rädern ist da ungleich größer und Maßanfertigungen sowie spezielle Ladybikes kann man sich sparen.

Wichtig: gute Beratung und probefahren, probefahren, probefahren. Von der Schrittlänge her hätte es bei mir, nach den gängigen Maßtabellen, 43 cm Sitzrohrlänge sein müssen. Diese Größe habe ich damals nach der ersten Probefahrt gleich verworfen. Gleiches Modell und 40 cm, völlig anderes Gefühl, es passte einfach. Die Feinheiten, wie Riserbar gegen Flatbar, Satteltausch, usw. kamen dann später. Aber das sind Geschmacksachen, beim ersten Bike muss man einfach so einiges an Zubehör austesten, je mehr man fährt, desto mehr bekommt man auch ein Gefühl dafür was einem besser liegt.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2014)

Knappe 155cm 
Trotz enorm geringer Auswahl an Bikes habe ich mich grundsätzlich auf LadyBikes nicht wohl gefühlt. Die Oberrohre waren mir definitiv zu kurz und auch zu steil. Deshalb wurds ein Unisex, einmal Probegefahren und sofort gewußt, das passt.
Geh mal in verschiedene Läden und lass sie Lady-, Unisex/Männer-MTBs und zum Vergleich Trekking und Crosser probefahren. Das Wichtigste, sie muss sich wohlfühlen


----------



## maddin2306 (27. Februar 2014)

Also das nicht passende bike ist nun weg. Die Theorie ist mir/uns auch bekannt. Wir hatten ja einen verstellbaren Vorbau und gekröpften Lenker montiert. Aber das Oberrohr war wohl einfach zu lang. Ist nun erledigt. 
Nun gehtˋs ans testen und probieren von Hardtails....

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------

